# Dove recipe...?



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Could someone give me a good dove recipe. I would like to grill them w/ bacon, Jalapeno, and cream cheese I think. Is this what "poppers" are called. Also do I de-bone the meat from the breast. I would like to make it as easy and tasty as possible.Thanks.


----------



## chocsea (Nov 23, 2005)

De-bone ..add a slice of jalepeno...add roasted red pepper, a slice...cream cheese
(optional) and wrap in some good slab bacon....YUM


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I wrap them whole. Use fresh jalapeno, not pickled. One of the most important things is to use good, flavorful bacon. I usually add a few shots of worchester to each breast before grilling.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you got them de-boned. Dip in milk, roll in flour and chicken fry. Then make gravy for the top. You will hunt your momma down to slap her.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Put a piece of red onion on that popper before grilling with bacon and, jalapeno and cream cheese.


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

Debreast them use smoked bacon, purple onion, faro japs, italian dressing, put some garlic peper on it let sit for 45 min put it on the grill.


----------



## T Beard (Nov 9, 2004)

De bone and marinate them for 1-2 hours, cook the bacon for about 3-4 minutes so you do not have to cook as long on the grill, onion cream cheese, jalapeno and wrap with the lightly cooked bacon, place it in a basket and just before they are done put a little honey on them.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

takes a little while but worth it. pick 'em, dredge in seasoned flour and brown em. add onions garlic and celery. cookem up like a stew. when the meat pulls easy from the bone, throw in some canned biscuits cut in halves and leave 10-15 more min. I also add the heart and cleaned gizzards. dove stew and dumpling w/ giblets.


----------



## kylereneau (Sep 26, 2006)

cut the meat off the breast. Put on garlic salt, jalaps, monetrey jack cheese, wrap with good bacon and use a kabob scewer, you can make these ahead of time, easy grilling, can even freeze them this way before grilling


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't just pull the breast. I leave the wings and legs on. Wild birds, doves and quail, are lean and dry. They don't grill well unless wrapped with all that fattening stuff that hids the favor of the bird. which I don't use.

Very simple, just brown birds with alittle oil for a few minutes, then add maybe a cup h20, cover and simmer for about 45min. till they pull apart. Then make a thin gravy for mashed taters.
One of my favorites.


----------



## wooliebear (Oct 5, 2005)

*Dove Recipe*

2 bag limits of doves or whitewings
1 container of garden vegetable cream cheese
1 lb of shrimp/or crawfish
2 lb's of Bacon
12 Jalapeno's
1 1015 onion
1 bottle of Italian dressing
1 box of toothpicks
2 hours of time *

This recipe is backbreaking, but it's worth it in the end.

*First* you breast all of the doves and pull the skin off.

*Second*, run your filet knife or a sharp paring knife down the center of the breast and filet each breast off of the bone so that you end up with two seperate breast filet's that are boneless.

*Third*, slice your jalapeno's length wise and remove all seeds. I like to slice them into thin slivers, not too hot just enough to get the jalapeno flavor across. Then slice your onions lengthwise as well, just like the jalapenos.

*Next*, peel and de-vein your shrimp. On a strip of bacon, place the breast, a shrimp, a small dollop of cream cheese, a jalapeno sliver, onion sliver, and roll them up then skewer them with the toothpicks.

*Finally*, toss them in a bowl and pour Italian dressing over them and chill. When your fire is ready sprinkle your favorite house seasoning over them and place them on the grill until the bacon is crisp. Just pull out the toothpicks an pop-em in yo mouth! They are delicious!

Helpful hint: Try chilling the cream cheese ahead of time because the cheese can become soft and it's important that it doesn't melt out of the wrap when it's on the fire.

Speaking of fire, make sure that the fire isn't to hot because once that bacon starts dipping you could have a grease fire on your hands.

This recipe can be and probably should be prepared the day before. This gives the doves and shrimp time to marinate and firms up the cream cheese.

If you chose to substitute crawfish instead of or in addition to, make sure you rinse them well. If not you might end up with a "fishy" dove popper.

It also helps if you have a buddy to help, this way once all your ingredients' are prepared you can work together as a team and make short work of it; although, if your buddies are anything like mine it will take twice as long than doing it by yourself... but it's a lot more fun!

Additional Recipes can be found at: http://nombrecallate.com/VBulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------

